# Things U notice lately De Rore is an amazing madrigalist,Philippe de monte underated?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes let's firstly talk about fabulous Franco-Flemish half-man half-God Cyprien De Rore also know as Cypriano Di Rore.

One of my major favorite composer key composer of his era, what can I say He majestical, grandioso, mighty.

I have some madrigal album digital almost all split in hald and itune won't do anything about it, except tell us, how easy it is reloaded but it doesn't work there stiil F*** word split up in two, sorry forgive my language im a timzy winzy mad, blasphemy I say.

But I will buy a new Cyprien de Roe madrigals album sooner are later on.One of these pesky downloads when I have money.

Let's talk about my sudden interest in Pilippe de Monte , he so underrated one of the finest members of eminent classical composer of his era, he did it all, awwesome laborrated refined madrigals, MMotets of a divine beauty, French Chanso, Frottole, missa, perhaps more life Magnificats (I most read Françoise Ferrand encyclopedia book Guide to renaissance on Bayard edition.

Can't we focus on this post of Cyprien de Rore Madrigals what available and old or new release of Philippe de Monte geniuses, is he acclaim enough in importance of composer of his era, I toss this question since he real good Capella Flamenca has done a superb Job whit his Motets? Anyway this is it, what can you had to this, am I Right or wrong?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I'd like to get to know his music better, de Monte I mean, the only thing I've heard is this one from Hilliard / Boeke which is very much in their Heinrich Isaac vein and which I like very much


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I forgot about this before.









What a joy to revisit Capilla Flamenca, they really are a special group, what I shame I never saw them play.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> I forgot about this before.
> 
> View attachment 120446
> 
> ...


I happen to have this one ,very good one, la capella flamenca est un des meuilleur ensemble , j'adore, Mandryka vous devez ecouter leur Lambert de Sayve la grande classe monsieur!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Je viens de trouver le premier 33 tours de Capilla Flamenca sur YouTube, c'est formidable. Pourtant je suis déçu que beaucoup de leurs premiers enregistrements ne soient plus disponibles, même d'occasion! Tu connais Medieval.org? On peut y trouver une discographie. J'étais surpris d'apprendre qu'ils avaient fait autant de disques.

http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/performers/capflam.html






J'écoute Crecquillon ce soir, Egidius Kwartet. Trop beau. Je le kiffe.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> Je viens de trouver le premier 33 tours de Capilla Flamenca sur YouTube, c'est formidable. Pourtant je suis déçu que beaucoup de leurs premiers enregistrements ne soient plus disponibles, même d'occasion! Tu connais Medieval.org? On peut y trouver une discographie. J'étais surpris d'apprendre qu'ils avaient fait autant de disques.
> 
> http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/performers/capflam.html
> 
> ...


Merci mon tres cher Mandryka j'adore Crécquillon


----------

